
Stanford students vie to be 'Entrepreneur Idol' - transburgh
http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-vcidol14may14,1,4650729.story?coll=la-headlines-business
======
RyanGWU82
I'm a CS grad student at Stanford and involved with some of the startup-
related activities here.

Entrepreneur Idol isn't actually part of a class, it's just a small event run
by the Graduate School of Business. It's an elevator pitch competition, which
is relatively common at business school. Of course, Stanford is unique in its
connections to the venture capital industry -- many of the VCs are about one
block from campus.

The organizers have held this same event a couple other times earlier this
year. In December, one of my co-founders participated and placed 4th. We won
$100 from that which we still haven't spent yet.

Unfortunately I wasn't at this event so I can't add much more than what the LA
Times reporter said. I know one of the students they quoted, and he's quite
smart/talented.

------
transburgh
Anyone from that class on yCombinator? Would love to hear a first hand
account.

